# Genuine Arduino or knock offs for "Banger" software?



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello - My first post here. Just completed my 2nd online (youtube) Arduino programming course after seeing just how much a commercial prop programmer cost. Then I stumbled onto "Octobanger" Wow this software looks awesome! Now through watching and reading about the software it seems that if you use a knock off Arduino you "may" have small issues? So wouldn't it be better to just use Genuine Arduino's? I know the cost is a lot more but I'm wondering about the longevity and programability of the controller? Also it appears that there is a company called "Fatal Mentality" that sells components that build off of the "Banger" software. Are these two entities related in any way? Thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome.

Writing this as I gaze over a pile of half dozen dead nano knock-off boards so take it with a grain of salt. But really, those boards died as a result of working the bugs out of the prototype plasmaduino. You don't get much leeway with the high voltage / high EMF environment.

As to the knockoff / genuine - I can't offer much hard data, but a lot...if not all chips are made in China... likewise with most, if not all circuit boards. I've never noticed a huge difference if China makes them and sells direct or if China makes them, slaps on a 'genuine' silk screen, sells to a middle man and the middle man sells as 'genuine'.

The other thing I consider is that I'm using these for Halloween props or little gadgets around the house. It's not like they are critical guidance for a space ship, life support machine, etc. So if one does happen to die, it's a pretty quick/easy/minimal loss replacement.

HTH!


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you for the info. I was looking at the price of the knock offs and I can buy 5 to 7 knock offs for the price of a genuine Arduino. I could even have a back up board ready to go at each prop in case of a failure and still be saving a lot of money.


----------



## Mamushka (Nov 3, 2018)

There is another problem with the knock-offs. I have heard many people that have had issues with even loading programs and other things that don't quite work right on the cheap boards where they worked fine on the real ones.

I am no programmer but manage to make things work. If there is an issue I am pretty sure I am the problem and not the boards. If I used a $5 board I would always be wondering if it was me or the board that was the problem.

I know the real boards can cost 5X a cheap board. But the reality is you can get a name brand computer (Arduino) for $25 with 20 inputs/outputs. That is really pretty cheap for what you are getting. Couple that with knowing that if something is not working right that it almost certainly is the monkey behind the keyboards fault. Because of that I will by genuine boards every time.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

You make some good points. I may try a $5 knock off just to see? If I can't get it to work I'll just toss it in the trash and get a Genuine module.


----------



## Mamushka (Nov 3, 2018)

khouse said:


> You make some good points. I may try a $5 knock off just to see? If I can't get it to work I'll just toss it in the trash and get a Genuine module.


Here is what I did this year:






Really not a ton of money but a massive amount of hours. The coffin, zombie and bat mechanism were all new for this year. I have used the same Arduino controller (Arduino, sound board, 16 output relay board and computer power supply) for the last 5 years.

I fought programming and wiring problems for about 10 hours total (had a intermittent sound problem caused by a bad cable). If I had a cheap board and it had some goofy issue I could have easily doubled or tripled my trouble shooting time and still never got it working. With My setup I knew the problems were outside the Arduino.

At the very least I would suggest getting one real board and make sure everything works on it. You can then run the program on a knock-off to save money (obviously would only save you money if you were running several boards). If it then gives you problems you will have a good idea where the problem is located.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

That was a super show! You had a lot going on there. It was well worth your effort. Are you writing Arduino code or using the Banger program?


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

I believe I've dumbed down the Arduino/hardware/software where I can eliminate wiring issues and programming in a nice neat package. I will be building 12 to 20 prop controllers in the end. There isn't that much cost difference in building a 2 or 8 channel set up so I'll be building only 8 channel controllers. This way I can easily expand on some of the more simple props in the future with ease. Also getting to know the ins and outs of the same controller will be easier as well. I can eliminate connectivity errors by using the "Octopill" in harmony with the NANO and the "Octobanger" program. To save money enough to justify the Octopill I will be using the "Knock off" NANO's. (I may in the end buy genuine NANO's??) You all have most likely seen the Octopill but here is a video if you haven't? They cost $16 and take some simple soldering. But will clean up a lot of wiring.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have always used knock off Nano boards. They are inexpensive and are identical to original boards electronically speaking with the exception of the USB to serial chip. The Amtel chip is the same and so are the various passive components, so why pay more for "original"? I have bought and used over 20 "knockoff" arduino boards in the last few years and have never had an issue with any of them. I have however mis connected several boards and toasted them, which isn't to upsetting since they were only a couple of $$. If I had paid MSRP $22 or even the $16 they are currently listed for I wold be ticked if I fried one. So I am just not seeing it being worth buying so called "original" ones. I say "so called" because they are, after all, an open source project and as open projects go whomever can produce the least expensive usable product is, in my mind, the best.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

Good points. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't use genuine boards, but I have donated to the Arduino site. That seems fair when you consider the resources that have been provided over the years.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

Great info! Thank you....


----------

